

The development of Ubuntu Tweak is stopped. - vilgax
http://blog.ubuntu-tweak.com/2012/10/19/the-development-of-ubuntu-tweak-is-stopped.html

======
account_taken
The real meaning is lost in translation.

It's one of three things for me.

1) The author feels Ubuntu is becoming the Microsoft of Linux and he will not
continue to support it based on ethical reasons.

2) The cost of supporting and maintaining quality free software takes
considerable effort and time. You have to be altruistic in every sense of the
word to be an open source developer. People expect and sometimes demand you
keep pace with every release of Ubuntu and be technical support/troubleshooter
for them. All of that for free.

3) He hates Unity and is moving on (like I did). Just kidding, Ubuntu, err I
mean Lubuntu is great.

~~~
Breakthrough
"Ubuntu, err I mean Lubuntu is great."

Don't forget Xubuntu ;)

~~~
jff
I've never really understood this, what's so hard about "apt-get install xfce"
and choosing that from the gdm menu instead of Unity? Why is there an entire
secondary project for something that used to be a checkbox choice on Debian
and Redhat?

~~~
jhaglund
if you've got an old computer that you're trying to make useful, it's a lot
easier (for most users, who can't config the alt-installer) to just download
and burn xubuntu.

------
chmars
What is (was) the importance of Ubuntu Tweak?

I am asking as someone who does not use Ubuntu and with knowledge of
<http://ubuntu-tweak.com/>. On the Mac, there are many tools which appear
similar. What is different on computers running Ubuntu?

~~~
RossM
It was the equivalent of PowerTools(/Tweak/XP Toy? possibly had another name)
for Windows XP in that it made many Gnome & Compiz tweaks one-click options,
which given Ubuntu's easy-to-use focus went down well.

Things like displaying certain icons on the desktop (which I know in Windows
used to require a registry setting without a tweak tool), or the contents of
your home folder on your desktop.

------
bornhuetter
Disaster! Ubuntu Tweak is the first thing I install whenever I set up Ubuntu.

I don't like some aspects of Unity, and this is great tool for tweaking it.
Does anyone know of a good alternative?

~~~
cschramm
Not using Unity?

~~~
bornhuetter
I quite like Unity once I've tweaked it. The only thing I still don't like is
the global menus (a UX abomination), and I can live with that.

~~~
koenigdavidmj

      sudo apt-get autoremove appmenu-gtk appmenu-gtk3 appmenu-qt
    

That works on 12.04; you might need to remove a slightly different set of
packages on 12.10 but it's certainly possible to change.

------
zzleeper
What was the reason behind this? "not free anymore"==??

~~~
paulgb
It's likely in response to Ubuntu's controversial new "feature" of including
Amazon search results in unity search
([http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/09/24/ubuntu_amazon_sugges...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/09/24/ubuntu_amazon_suggestions/))

~~~
Spoom
I'm guessing it may have had more to do with Ubuntu's decision to "develop out
of the public eye": [http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/18/canonical-ceo-mark-
shuttlew...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/18/canonical-ceo-mark-shuttleworth-
tires-of-critics-moves-key-ubuntu-developments-out-of-public-eye/)

~~~
bryanlarsen
dead response from rlpb:

In a subsequent blog post, Mark Shuttleworth says: """ What I offered to do,
yesterday, spontaneously, is to invite members of the community in to the
things we are working on as personal projects, before we are ready to share
them. This would mean that there was even less of Ubuntu that was NOT shaped
and polished by folk other than Canonical – a move that one would think would
be well received. This would make Canonical even more transparent. So please
disregard the commentary by folk who assumed that the public discussion of
Ubuntu development would somehow change. """
<http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1207>

------
geofft
Development of free software never stops. It only pauses until someone picks
up a fork.

~~~
jeremyjh
Unless no one does, which is very frequently the case.

------
vacipr
This app made my migration a lot easier back in the day. While it's certainly
bad it's not a complete disaster.There are other apps that can replace it's
functionality.

Janitor alternative: Bleachbit

Software Sources: Yppa Manager (not exactly one click goodness compared to
Ubuntu Tweak but maybe that's better considering I always end up in a
dependency hell on Ubuntu one way or another)

Visual Stuff and miscellaneous settings: MyUnity and Unsettings.

These are just some suggestions,my suggestions, and I haven't used any of
these since the 12.04 release.If you know better alternatives please reply so
everybody can see.

------
khill
Strange. I've been using Ubuntu for over four years as my only OS for work and
home but I've never heard of this.

------
fady
its on github! <https://github.com/tualatrix/ubuntu-tweak>

------
JVIDEL
I moved my laptop to Mint a while ago, and my Ubuntu desktop uses Cinnamon
instead of Unity (and I might move that to Mint once 14 is released)

Elementary is also becoming an option, but I'm really looking forward to Steam
and while it should be able to run on Mint I'm not sure it will on Elementary.

------
donniezazen
I don't really like these tools. Developers should be forced to make these
options available in default settings.

